#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Проповедник (2016)

## Шавырин

Хороший сериал для религиозных людей  :Smilie: 



Смотрел тут : http://seasonvar.ru/serial-13522-Pro...001-sezon.html

----------

Neroli (12.12.2017), Дубинин (09.12.2017), Пема Дролкар (10.12.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Да- первые серии- класс! (далее надо делать поправку на металитет "американов"..))

----------

